# Pete at Hyper-formance



## Pantmaker (Jun 20, 2015)

Pete Aronson owns Hyperformance here in the valley. Schwinn folks are generally familiar with Pete....well, I just got off of the phone with Pete's wife and she told me that Pete (55) had a stroke last week. She said he is doing really well considering but that he is unable to work. Lee Ann also stressed that they could use any business they can get to help with the bills that are already piling up. 

http://www.hyper-formance.com/

These folks need our thoughts and prayers and our business.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 20, 2015)

Thats too bad! Pete is a great guy! I just did business with him a few months ago! Get well Pete!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2015)

Thats a shame. Dealt with him also.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2015)

Glad to hear Pete is doing okay considering. I wish him the best with a fast and full recovery. My dealings with Pete have always been pleasant and I've had the opportunity to meet him personally. Get well soon Pete!


----------

